# What size blade for 2500 ram?



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey fellas bought an 04 2500 ram gasser a few weeks ago. An old high school buddy hooked me up with the guy he plows for. I'm wondering what size blade and brand you guys are running on these 3/4 ton trucks? Thanks in advice for any help!

p.s. new to the site.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

8 or 8.5 footer


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I have an 8 1/2' Hiniker V on my 2002 2500 Cummins. 

kevlars


----------



## PeterD (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm running an 8 ft Diamond on my 2500 Hemi...


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

I run a boss 8ft straight blade super duty on my hemi and love it


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a boss 8'2" with wings on it, mines a 05 gas


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i have an 8ft western for sale come get it itd be good for that truck


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*8.5 V Plow*

8.5 Fisher V Plow. I wish I had gone stainless because maintenance will eat up the cost difference. I think the extra half foot in v position gives good spacing for the truck opening up a lot.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

randombob how you want for it?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

9'2"
.........


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

those 9' blades are huge. how much them things weigh?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

2000 no mount/wiring


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I run a 8' Western on 2500 hemi... wouldn't go any less....... 8'5'' would be perfect IMO (or a wideout)


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

8' sounds good. thanks for all the help. random how old is that plow?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

I was told late 90s I got it from the original owner it was a h his comanys backup plow


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

wideout and done!


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

i dont think so wideout . that thing is huge and very costly. im gonna stick to the 8'. random you have any pics of your western?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=124289 link to my plow for sale


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

oldbluehairhemi;1329413 said:


> i dont think so wideout . that thing is huge and very costly. im gonna stick to the 8'. random you have any pics of your western?


It is big and heavy yes but as far as cost goes the productivity far outweighs the cost difference but i guess it just depends on what all you need it for.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

hey wideout ive looked at those plows i think theyre awesome but theyre wait scares me alot. how has your dodge front end help up to that with the diesel also? wheel bearings and ball joints? did you upgrade the springs?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

randomb0b123;1329785 said:


> hey wideout ive looked at those plows i think theyre awesome but theyre wait scares me alot. how has your dodge front end help up to that with the diesel also? wheel bearings and ball joints? did you upgrade the springs?


nope everything on the front end is factory and had no problems with anything on the truck except for a tierod end witch wasn't to bad but I had it aligned and they said it was lose. The plow has been on the truck for two years now


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

oldbluehairhemi;1329413 said:


> i dont think so wideout . that thing is huge and very costly. im gonna stick to the 8'. random you have any pics of your western?


Why go with such a small plow? When I first got into plowing I purchased a new 2001 F-250 superduty and a dealer installed 7.5 western pro. Huge mistake. I put prowings on it that took it out to 8.5 but would rather have a blizzard 810 on it.

I also own a 2000 Dodge 2500 gasser with a blizzard 810. It carries it easily. I had balljoints replaced but thats par for a Dodge. I added timbrens and 1500# ballast. I paid $3000 for the 810 used plus another $1000 for mount, wiring and labor.

Like the previous poster, you should really consider productivity when purchasing a plow. If you are serious about pursuing the business then buy something that will make you the most $/hr unless you are getting paid per hour. No way would I go back to a straightblade. Good luck to you.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks landgreen. i understand your point and i'm all for it but being able to get this thing around in some of the parking lots im going to be doing is an issue too. and almost 9' wide is a little too big. im liking the 8' a lot.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

oldbluehairhemi;1330198 said:


> thanks landgreen. i understand your point and i'm all for it but being able to get this thing around in some of the parking lots im going to be doing is an issue too. and almost 9' wide is a little too big. im liking the 8' a lot.


That's what's great about the diderot for the smaller jobs it can be an 8 footer but when you get to a big lot just expand and plow


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

oldbluehairhemi;1330198 said:


> thanks landgreen. i understand your point and i'm all for it but being able to get this thing around in some of the parking lots im going to be doing is an issue too. and almost 9' wide is a little too big. im liking the 8' a lot.


Well consider this. I also own an 04' F-350 diesel supercab with a blizzard 810 on the front and a 16' ebling backblade on the rear. It plows everything from small lots, medium lots and a condo association. Its a big rig but it dominates.

I can understand being able to negotiate tight spots but just want to make sure you explore all your options.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=126779


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Started out with an 8' blade and then after a couple of seasons, I moved to a 9.2 V-XT. Cut my plowing time down by a third.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

bltp love the truck man. how much does it sag when the blade is up?


----------

